# Hacer fuente de PC una fuente regulable



## dragondgold (Nov 24, 2009)

Hola compañeros del foro.
Resulta que tengo una fuente de PC de 450W (que deben ser unos 250W reales) que quiero hacerla regulable. He visto en el foro que lo hacen con los famosisimos LM317 pero esto sería un desperdicio de corriente y necesitaria de disipadores ya que el LM317 en su mejor version entrega hasta 5A con disipador y todo y mi fuente da en los 12V unos 12A por lo que necesitaria 2 LM317 con disipador y deja de ser una fuente liviana y compacta. Hay otro modo de hacer esto?

Otra duda. Si uno los +12V, +3.3V y los +5V con respecto al negativo (o GND) de la fuente se me sumarían las tensiones?

Desde ya gracias


----------



## marioxcc (Nov 24, 2009)

Si unes los rieles de diferentes tensiones vas a tener un
cortocircuito, no se van a sumar porque tienen tierra (0V) común. Para
sumarse deberían tener aislamiento galvánico entre ellas.

En el mejor de los casos la fuente de poder se apaga para
autoprotegerse. En el peor de los casos queda insevible y se puede
sobrecalentar y un capacitor reviente.

Para hacer la fuente regulable sin desperdiciar corriente con un LM317
tendrías que modificar la fuente o posiblemente reconstruirla en lo
cuál no te puedo ayudar porque no tengo experiencia en ello.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 24, 2009)

en algun otro tema se explica como convertirla sustituyendo una resistencia por un potenciometro sigue leyendo, si encuentro donde esta lo pongo

ya lo encontre, aqui te explica como   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/poniendo-serie-5v-12v-fuente-atx-4920/#post155971


----------



## energystar (Nov 27, 2009)

El LM317 solo soporta hasta 1,5A, con el transistor MJ2955 puedes obtener 10A.
Necesitas PONER un buen disipador de calor para los 3 TO220 que no necesitan
aislamiento, mientras mas corriente mas calor tanto en el primario de la fuente como en este circuito te recomiendo hacer el circuito del ventilador no conectes la tierra de de la fuente en el circuito solo el cable AZUL (-12V) y el cable Amarillo (+12V).


----------



## manujebus (Jun 5, 2010)

energystar dijo:


> El LM317 solo soporta hasta 1,5A, con el transistor MJ2955 puedes obtener 10A.
> Necesitas PONER un buen disipador de calor para los 3 TO220 que no necesitan
> aislamiento, mientras mas corriente mas calor tanto en el primario de la fuente como en este circuito te recomiendo hacer el circuito del ventilador no conectes la tierra de de la fuente en el circuito solo el cable AZUL (-12V) y el cable Amarillo (+12V).



hola como estas , te hago una consulta , sabes que arme el circuito de la fuente variable que aparece en el pdf , pero solo consigo una tension maxima de 10 v , al parecer , en la parte de entrada no se me estan sumando las tensiones , por ahi capaz que tengo algun problema con la gnd del circuito , me podrias explicar bien esa parte de la conexion , si tomo la misma de la atx , y hay una parte donde el cable de -12V esta conectado al capacitor y a la vez la GND ( conexion que para mi no va)..
saludos y desde ya gracia


----------



## opli (Oct 6, 2010)

*Adaptador de fuente PC atx a fuente de alimentación regulable de 0v a 20v*​ 

*Este adaptador **convierte cualquier fuente ATX de PC sin ninguna modificación, en una fuente de alimentación para laboratorio regulable de 0v a 20v. *



 
*CARASTERISTICAS*​·*Corriente de salida: 4A a 12V 2A a 20V *

·*Tensión de entrada: múltiple, conector PC ATX 2.0*

·*Frecuencia de funcionamiento: 40kHz*

·*Eficacia: 90%*

·*Tensión de salida: entre 0V a 20V** regulables y auxiliares de +12V y -5V *

·*Protecciones: por sobre intensidad (4A) en IC2 *
*el circuito*




​ 
*Para el funcionamiento del adaptador se necesita una fuente para ordenador ATX 2.0, un cable de red y nada más, no ay que realizar ninguna modificación en la fuente, el circuito se encarga de arrancar la fuente, elevar la tención a 24V y regularla de 0 a 20V*.​ 
*circuito terminado*
*



*​ 




*descripción de conectores*

*CN1: Pulsador de arranque externo de la fuente.*​
*CN2: Conector para arranque externo de la fuente.*​
*CN3: Conector atx*​
*CN4: Salida tención auxiliar de +12v.*​
*CN5: Salida tención auxiliar de -5v.*​
*CN6 y CN7: Conector para amperímetro.*​
*CN8: Salida de la fuente.*​
*saludos de opli *​

http://www.soloelectronica.net/fuente alimentacion 0-20v.htm​


----------



## user2811 (Nov 11, 2010)

Si he entendido bien el circuito, básicamente  pone los terminales de  +12 y - 12 v para tener una tension diferencial de 24v. pero en cualquier fuente corriente (la mía de 200W )  sólo tenemos alrededor de 500mA (medio amperio) de tension "-12V", por lo tanto la carga que alimentemos con una fuente de  los watios que fuesen no podría consumir más de 500mA, que no siendo muy limitante, eso ya lo consume un solo motor paso a paso.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Nov 11, 2010)

No toma los -12V como fuente de tensión para sumar a los 12V y tener asi 24V, lo que hace es transformar los 12V a 24V con una fuente conmutada, mediante Ic2 y la bobina, luego la regula con un LM338.
La toma de -12V la toma como referencia solamente.


----------



## opli (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok, rodri_go100 la tención de -12V es solo como referencia y es negativa para poder obtener en la salida 0V.

Saludos opli

www.soloelectronica.net



			
				rodri_go100 dijo:
			
		

> No toma los -12V como fuente de tensión para sumar a los 12V y tener asi 24V, lo que hace es transformar los 12V a 24V con una fuente conmutada, mediante Ic2 y la bobina, luego la regula con un LM338.
> La toma de -12V la toma como referencia solamente.


----------



## daresma (Nov 17, 2011)

energystar dijo:


> El LM317 solo soporta hasta 1,5A, con el transistor MJ2955 puedes obtener 10A.
> Necesitas PONER un buen disipador de calor para los 3 TO220 que no necesitan
> aislamiento, mientras mas corriente mas calor tanto en el primario de la fuente como en este circuito te recomiendo hacer el circuito del ventilador no conectes la tierra de de la fuente en el circuito solo el cable AZUL (-12V) y el cable Amarillo (+12V).



Hola, tengo una pregunta: Su ek cabe azul sólo maneja 0,5A, ¿no quiere decir que al trabajar con el cable amarillo no limitaríamos la corriente a 0,5 A? Gracias.


----------



## Veronik (Oct 25, 2015)

Hola niños tengo unas dudas muy grandes, desde el mes de agosto empece a estudiar electrónica, estoy en primer semestre.

Estamos viendo fuentes de alimentación y haremos una fuente variable, tengo en casa una fuente de pc de un computador que no funciona se quemo el chip de video, la fuente es de 650W ¿Me servira para hacer mi fuente variable de 12V a 1.5 Amperios con el regulador LM317T, y quedaria de 650W de potencia o seria menor? 

P = I x V
P = 20A x 12V
P = 240W ♡Fuente fija.


P = I x V
P = 1.5A x 12V
P = 18W ♡Fuente variable.


¿Seria esa la potencia de mi fuente variable o solo tendría 18W para variable y fija de 222W?

Tengo otra duda muy grande en la etiqueta dice 20A a 12V el regulador puede soportar esa corriente, y sera que puedo tomar un cable para voltaje variable 12V y tomar otro cable para voltaje fijo 12V, son estos cables el mismo voltaje o son cada uno independiente. 

La ultima cosita si conecto un motor de 12V a 0.3A no se quema porque de 20A toma 300mA? Si este fuese de 12V a 100mA tampoco se quemaria cierto?

Esa duda si me me la contestaron ♡♡♡.


Se los agradecería mucho que me puedan sacar de dudas, me gusta estudiar y investigar pero hay cosas que aun no comprendo ☆


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2015)

Lo que estás preguntando es demasiado básico . . . deberias leer y/o estudiar un poco mas , ni los libros ni Google o Wikipedia muerden.



> ¿Me servira para hacer mi fuente variable de 12V a 1.5 Amperios con el regulador LM317T, y quedaria de 650W de potencia o seria menor?


 
Obvio que no leiste nada , si sirve , potencia final = 12 V por 1,5 A = 18 Watts , podrias poner transistores para aumentar la corriente , usa el Buscador ! Pero además el LM317 "se come" unos dos Volts , así que tu fuente será variable de 10V a 1,25V 



> Tengo otra duda muy grande en la etiqueta dice 20A a 12V el regulador puede soportar esa corriente,


 
¿ No leiste el datasheet del LM317 , no ? ¿ Dice MAX = 1,5 A o 20 A  ? 

Los circuitos solo toman la corriente que necesitan , por mas que la fuente sea de un millón de Amperes , la indicación de 20 A se refiere a lo MÁXIMO que podría entregar antes de quemarse.



> La ultima cosita si conecto un motor de 12V a 0.3A no se quema porque de 20A toma 300mA? Si este fuese de 12V a 100mA tampoco se quemaria cierto?


 
Debes tener en cuenta que un motor toma unas 10 veces más de corriente durante el arranque.


----------



## Veronik (Oct 25, 2015)

Gracias por tus respuestas♡, si es demaciado básico,  solo llevo 2 meses estudiando electrónica, solo hemos armado circuitos pequeños con ley de Ohm, fuentes de pc es para una persona que sabe mas de electrónica.

Estaba confundida con la potencia ahora lo tengo mas claro como es, seguire tu sugerencia estudiare más, leere el datasheet no sabía como buscarlo, ahora se sus detalles y como conectarlo bien.

Muchas gracias por tu dedicación y tiempo ♡♡♡en resolver mis dudas muy básicas,  estudiare más y usare el buscador antes de preguntar.


----------



## cristian_elect (Oct 26, 2015)

Ese toroide está muy cerca al disipador aluminio ahí se genera unas pérdidas, para un inductor 20uH debería estar funcionando a mas de 100Khz para evitar altas corrientes. Es mejor hacer el inductor con varios hilos delgados de cobre que con uno grueso.


----------



## sergiot (Oct 27, 2015)

A través del alambre de ese inductor pasa toda la corriente de la fuente, si utilizas alambre mas fino tenes una componente resistiva muy alta y el rendimiento disminuye muchísimo.

Al ser de nucleo toroidal no le afecta lo que esta alrededor, de ser así, una fuente de pc que tiene todo amontonado en poco espacio no funcionaria.


----------



## cristian_elect (Oct 27, 2015)

Dije varios hilos delgados no uno solo, para reducir el efecto piel. La suma de las aéreas de los hilos delgados tiene que ser mayor o igual al alambre grueso. Si vez el alambre de cobre esta mas pegado al disipador que al toroide, se le da mas distancia.


----------



## sergiot (Oct 27, 2015)

Ahora si, haciendo varios pares trenzados mejora el rendimiento, no había interpretado lo que habias dicho, tienes razón.


----------



## Luisrqm (Abr 6, 2016)

Buenas,
Amigos, necesito que me ayuden, quiero sacar de una fuente ATX de PC 8.5V (o cercano a eso) supongo que del rail de 12V, pero, y este es el mayor inconveniente, necesito que de 6A o más (el aparato consume 5.65A).  He visto el circuito que montó energystar pero quiero ahorrar en componentes al no necesitar que varíe el voltaje, ni tampoco necesito los 10A.  ¿Alguien me ayuda con este circuito? Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## morta (Abr 6, 2016)

Luisrqm, si usas la salida de 12v y 3.3v te da 8.7v


----------



## Luisrqm (Abr 6, 2016)

morta dijo:


> Luisrqm, si usas la salida de 12v y 3.3v te da 8.7v


Gracias por responder amigo, pero aprovecho para hacerte otras preguntas.
¿No se protegerá la fuente?
usaría el de 12v como Vout y el de 3.3v como gnd, y en efecto la diferencia entre esos dos puntos es de 8.7V pero, ¿el hecho de que el gnd sea de 3.3v y no de 0v afecta en algo el circuito que será alimentado? ¿O el gnd puede estar a cualquier potencial siempre y cuando la diferencia con el mayor sea el voltaje requerido por el circuito? Ej: 10v para gnd y 18.5 para vout, 50v y 58.5v, etc, etc.
¿El amperaje máximo cuál sería, el menor entre los máximos de las lineas de 3.3v y 12v?
Mi conocimiento en electrónica es bajo.  Muchas gracias y espero haber sido claro.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 7, 2016)

La corriente máxima dependerá de la que posea los 3.3V, con los 12V no vas a tener problema porque corriente sobra, pero no se cual es la corriente de los 3.3


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2016)

En general también es alta la corriente de 3.3 V


----------



## Luisrqm (Abr 7, 2016)

Sí, el rail de 3.3 da amperios de sobra ¿no hay ningún problema con que el gnd vaya a tener un potencial diferente de 0V? Gracias.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 7, 2016)

El potencial es siempre con respecto a algo, es como tener un transformador con varias salidas y usar la que mas te conviene.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 7, 2016)

Si, pero no acabo de ver del todo claro que la línea de 3V3 admita mucha corriente de entrada. De salida si.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Si, pero no acabo de ver del todo claro que la línea de 3V3 admita mucha corriente de entrada. De salida si.


[emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] 
?????...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 7, 2016)

No se hasta que punto habrá un diodo/transistor o algo que no deje entrar corriente por las salidas.
Si se conecta entre 12 y gnd vuelve por el negativo, pero entre 12 y 3,3 vuelve por los 3,3. Por eso lo digo.


----------



## ivanhope17 (Jul 18, 2017)

energystar dijo:


> El LM317 solo soporta hasta 1,5A, con el transistor MJ2955 puedes obtener 10A.
> Necesitas PONER un buen disipador de calor para los 3 TO220 que no necesitan
> aislamiento, mientras mas corriente mas calor tanto en el primario de la fuente como en este circuito te recomiendo hacer el circuito del ventilador no conectes la tierra de de la fuente en el circuito solo el cable AZUL (-12V) y el cable Amarillo (+12V).



que tal buenas, me podrias explicar como es posible que se consiga hacer de 0 a 23 v poniendo ese transistor y los dos lm317? te lo agradeciera mucho


----------

